# Cruze quirks



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 2012 Cruze Eco. I only have about 1,100 miles on it, but that's long enough for me to notice what I call "quirks." These aren't necessarily bad characteristics or attributes, just weird little things about my Cruze. Overall, I really like the car, but this list represents some things that I could not have known from a test drive or two. Maybe the list will be helpful to new or potential owners. Check out my list and let me know if you feel the same or not.

+ The passenger airbag light in the center console is way too bright. It's a constant orange glow that can become distracting, especially during night driving.

+ During driving (perhaps with the defroster on), the left/driver's side of the center console gets warm to the touch, but the right/passenger side does not. If the driver's leg rests against the console, it can become uncomfortably warm, even with the thermostat set to cool.

+ The large "hole" in the trunk floor is actually quite useful (i.e., on the Eco model, there is an indented space where the spare tire normally goes). At first I was considering dishing out some cash to get the floor cover, but now I know that the indent actually serves an effective purpose: keeping my grocery bags in place. Bonus!

+ The front windshield defroster has trouble defrosting the extreme right and left sides of the windshield. This appears to be a result of the relatively narrow defroster vents (they do not extend far beyond the center of the dash). On maximum fan level, the defroster works fine. But at lower levels, fog can build up at the sides of the front glass.

+ For me, the Cruze has a significant blind spot. I say "for me" because it may be a result of my own seat and mirror placement. Anyway, what I've noticed is that when turning my head to check for cars, a small car in the left lane can be almost completely obscured behind the Cruze's B pillar. I've got a habit of double checking both the mirrors and the blind spot, so it's not a huge deal, but this could be a safety issue for careless drivers.

+ The rear license plate cannot be attached with 4 screws unless you drill two additional holes in the sheet metal. This is annoying because a license plate affixed with just two top screws will make an ugly rattling sound when you shut the trunk. Now I'm in the habit of pressing the license plate firmly against the trunk when I shut the trunk. This habit avoids the rattle noise and potential paint damage.

+ I don't trust the automatic lights feature at all. Sometimes it switches the Cruze's exterior lights between 'all on' and 'daytime running' (front headlamps only) when it shouldn't. Worst still, it sometimes doesn't turn all the lights on until it's quite dark out! Too dark for my tastes. To be safe, I usually resort to turning all the lights on manually. Unfortunately, this absolutely defeats the purpose of the auto light feature, and it also magnifies the annoyance of the next quirk on this list.

+ The dial to change the brightness of the dash lights/displays only works when the Cruze lights are set to automatic control. If I set the lights on manually (e.g., light knob set all the way to the right), the screens will be locked at a default setting of maximum brightness. I can understand this function from a safety perspective, but I still think it's absolutely BOGUS! In fact, this is the quirk that irks me the most. I want to be able to adjust the dash lighting whenever I want to! The car manual does not indicate that interior lights can only be adjusted when the lighting knob is set to automatic.

+ Having TPMS readout in the driver's information center for each individual wheel is awesome. I checked tire pressure manually, and I confirmed that the TPMS readings were accurate. I'll keep checking.

+ After 3 fill-ups, I have seen some inconsistency in the values for fuel used and fuel economy as reported by the car. Others have noticed this, also. I plan to keep a detailed record of my fuel use and compare the car computer readings with data from my fuel receipts. I'll post more on that at a later date.

+ I noticed that the front air vents on my Eco will close even at slow speeds, as long as the air temperature is cold enough. I initially thought that they closed at highway speeds only.

+ The shift light is dumb and not a replacement for the driver's experience (yes, I know this is obvious); oftentimes a "recommended" shift can lead to engine lug and poor performance. However, the shift light can definitely be a useful reminder that shouts "hey, you have a 6th gear!" Apparently, I still occasionally forget (I drove a 5 speed for many years).

Overall I am very pleased with my new Cruze, but this post was about the quirks! I'll add more as I find them. Please add your own!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with the blind spot issue. 

Also, I noticed that the license plate rattle on my cruze when closing the trunk came from the plastic dealer framing they threw on there. I took it off and tightened the screws and now there's no more rattle. There's a bumper there too so there's no paint scratch concern.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Also, I noticed that the license plate rattle on my cruze when closing the trunk came from the plastic dealer framing they threw on there. I took it off and tightened the screws and now there's no more rattle. There's a bumper there too so there's no paint scratch concern.


I agree that the rattle is a combination of the metal/plastic sandwich formed by the plate, plastic plate frame, and trunk metal/plastic bumper. I was thinking of taping the bottom of the plate to the plastic frame to alleviate rattle. Your method works, but I would be worried about long term corrosion. On my last car, the plate and screws corroded quite a bit.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

your mirrors are turned to far in towards you. people need to realize that you should set them as far out as possible while still retaining a good line of site. The reason for this is so that you can minimize your blind spot. The center rearview mirror is then used to see directly behind you. You should still look over your shoulder but if your side mirrors are turned out, you will see most of what is to either side of you.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

+ For me, the Cruze has a significant blind spot. I say "for me" because it may be a result of my own seat and mirror placement. Anyway, what I've noticed is that when turning my head to check for cars, a small car in the left lane can be almost completely obscured behind the Cruze's B pillar. I've got a habit of double checking both the mirrors and the blind spot, so it's not a huge deal, but this could be a safety issue for careless drivers."........

My wife has mentioned she also has this problem...in addition she feels the front passenger head rest blocks her vision when checking the right side on the car....


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

CLUBGUY said:


> My wife has mentioned she also has this problem...in addition she feels the front passenger head rest blocks her vision when checking the right side on the car....


I have also noticed this. It's worse when the passenger likes to ride semi-reclined.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I find it almost impossible to turn and and get a good look out the back window when going in reverse.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It's gonna corrode with or without the frame. Your best bet if you're worried about the screws corroding is to cover them in anti corrode agent and then screw them in. It also helps if your trunk is properly rust proofed. Some things you just can't avoid though.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I'll add one - the interior glass fogs up quite easily.

I concur on the blind spots (both looking over my shoulder and the A pillars).


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

> + For me, the Cruze has a significant blind spot. I say "for me" because it may be a result of my own seat and mirror placement. Anyway, what I've noticed is that when turning my head to check for cars, a small car in the left lane can be almost completely obscured behind the Cruze's B pillar. I've got a habit of double checking both the mirrors and the blind spot, so it's not a huge deal, but this could be a safety issue for careless drivers.


Play around with your mirrors. I thought this at first but I'm mostly a mirror driver anyway and rely on them more. The pillar seems too far back to me to really be in the blind spot I can usually spot it fine out he left rear window.



> + I don't trust the automatic lights feature at all. Sometimes it switches the Cruze's exterior lights between 'all on' and 'daytime running' (front headlamps only) when it shouldn't. Worst still, it sometimes doesn't turn all the lights on until it's quite dark out! Too dark for my tastes. To be safe, I usually resort to turning all the lights on manually. Unfortunately, this absolutely defeats the purpose of the auto light feature, and it also magnifies the annoyance of the next quirk on this list.


.....? Put it on "all on" and you never have to touch it again.



> + Having TPMS readout in the driver's information center for each individual wheel is awesome. I checked tire pressure manually, and I confirmed that the TPMS readings were accurate. I'll keep checking.


I like this too. Though I've noticed that the values for mine tend to run 3 psi lower on the monitor than a manual tire pressure reader (monitor says 37, manual gauge says 40). It might be the LTZ's lower profile tires though.



> + After 3 fill-ups, I have seen some inconsistency in the values for fuel used and fuel economy as reported by the car. Others have noticed this, also. I plan to keep a detailed record of my fuel use and compare the car computer readings with data from my fuel receipts. I'll post more on that at a later date.


Personal experience says the more accelerations you have, the more inaccurate it is. On long trips with a lot of cruise control, DIC is usually very accurate with fuel used for me. City driving... HAHA its awful. Probably a good 10-12% off.



> I find it almost impossible to turn and and get a good look out the back window when going in reverse.


This. Back window sucks. Get used to the mirror... which really doesn't work well either because the back window.. sucks. lol.



> I'll add one - the interior glass fogs up quite easily.


Yes yes yes! Its like you gotta keep the air / heat running or they fog up grrrrrr


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

Having owned two Cruze's in 6 months, the quirk I dislike the most is the analog fuel gauge - almost completely worthless with a calibration error of 1-2 gallons. The fact that it has 16 tick marks (one for each gallon) and I now have an ECO is also annoying. 

Frankly, it would be better if the gauge didn't work at all. When the low fuel light comes on and the miles to empty goes - - , get gas. That's all I need.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

My cruze says it uses more fuel than what it takes to fill back up...I am going to start manually calculating fuel economy to see if that matches as well....have you noticed any discrepancy in economy readouts to what you are actually getting? The trunk rattle bothers me as well but not enough to do anything about it. 2012 1LT


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

You can eliminate the blind spots by adjusting your mirrors as shown in this video. It takes some time to get used to, but it works.

AutoFocus - Are your car mirrors adjusted correctly? - YouTube

As far as the automatic headlights go, I have found them to be great. My previous car would often turn them on to late. In my cruze the lights come on in even in moderately low light. Also they come on when you activate the windshield wipers. I love this because I hate it when people drive in the rain without their lights on. I've never needed to override the auto setting in the year I've owned my car.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2011)

I have an automatic 2011 LS and it seems like it takes forever to switch gears. I back into my parking spaces, and it will take 2-3 seconds for Reverse to be engaged after actually shifting when I'm completely stopped. Seems way longer than necessary.

When plugging a cord that's already in the aux port into a device, the radio doesn't switch to aux mode like it does when you plug directly into the aux port. It's strange because a 2012 Equinox I had as a rental did this but the Cruze does not.

The analog fuel gauge, as mentioned above, is annoying, too.

I'd also love to have an instantaneous MPG reader in addition to the average MPG count.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

(I have no Cruze...)


getblended said:


> your mirrors are turned to far in towards you. people need to realize that you should set them as far out as possible while still retaining a good line of site. The reason for this is so that you can minimize your blind spot. The center rearview mirror is then used to see directly behind you. You should still look over your shoulder but if your side mirrors are turned out, you will see most of what is to either side of you.


Agree. I suggest the OP adjust their mirrors via the method at Avoiding The Blind Spot | Car Talk.

I had to do this once I got my (now former) Nissan 350Z. The rear blind spots were huge. It took me awhile to get used to the above setup but now that's the _only_ way I adjust my mirrors on any car I drive.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I agree with the blind spot.

Since I drove a 5 speed for years; the first time I tried to backup I put the car in 6th gear and I sometimes forget there is a 6th gear on the highway since the engine is so quiet.

I noticed the side windows get fogged up pretty bad when it is cold also. 

The large hole in the trunk(I do not have since I have an LS and a spare tire) came in handy one when I put a hole in the side of a tire. I could see your use for it since things seem to travel around the trunk when driving. 

Over all I am pleased with my Cruze also even though I do not get 40 mpg. like the eco


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

shift lights arent necessary. If you buy a stick then you should know when your car needs to be shifted.. Lol that light annoyed me when I test drove an eco.
I hate the automatic lights. The other day i was out and my dam headlights came on a 2 in the after noon when the sun was out and there wasn't a cloud in the sky. I turn the auto lights off. It's a pain in the ass you can't keep them off. Once i turn off my car and turn it back on my dam auto lights are back on. I wish my car would respect my wishes and leave auto lights off all the time.


----------



## AbsolutHank (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the keyless start on my Cruze, and at night the button has a bright green LED that hits right in your eye if the wheel isn't perfectly straight riding down the road...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I absolutely hate the shift light. The transmission wants me in 6th gear all the time. I drove a 5 speed for nearly 8 years so I am still getting used to shifting up another gear. I do love the absence of the 'jerkiness' when downshifting though.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Had my 2012 LS for about 2.5 weeks and after 1,800 miles the only aspect of the car that annoys me is the delay when switching brights on and off (usually 1-2 seconds after I activate/deactivate them).


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hoyaj said:


> Having owned two Cruze's in 6 months, the quirk I dislike the most is the analog fuel gauge - almost completely worthless with a calibration error of 1-2 gallons. The fact that it has 16 tick marks (one for each gallon) and I now have an ECO is also annoying.
> 
> Frankly, it would be better if the gauge didn't work at all. When the low fuel light comes on and the miles to empty goes - - , get gas. That's all I need.



LS, 1LT, 2LT, and LTZ models are only 15 gallons, and the ECO only has 12-13. So seeing as there are 16 tick marks and it doesn't "line up right" it's doing its job.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

2012 Eco MT 12.6 gallons, all other models including Eco Auto 15.6 gallon tanks.


----------



## maintenance4 (Sep 29, 2011)

I installed a clear plastic lens over my plate and added nut and bolt on bottom two holes before installing plate. No rattles...


----------



## cruzen70 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a huge annoying problem. I've had my cruze since May and only since the cold weather and using the heat now, I have a rattling sound in the dash when the car gets warm. It's so loud it resembles a blown muffler. I have had it in the shop three times for a total of 5 days, I took the shop foreman out myself and he heard it but they still haven't fixed it!!!!! They keep saying it's the heater vents, then the heater pipes from the core, they say they are insulating it but they never fix it. They take it out after working on it, drive it a block and say they've fixed it. It only happens once the car is warm! I'm at my wits end. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The silver "U" shaped trim piece around the radio just pries off. You could try removing it and see if it stops or maybe you'll be able to get a better handle on where it's coming from.

Here's a link to a site with pictures that shows how to remove the dash trim pieces.

Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions ) | OemCarGPS Blog


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't argue with most of those. I would add:

1. The radio just sucks. My '92 Cavalier was better, as was my '01 Malibu, '98 LeSabre, '04 Miata, '04 Impala, and my wife's '08 CR-V.
2. It does this goofy idle oscillation sometimes when I start it cold. Runs +/-500 rpm until it warms a little. Not always though.
3. Rear visibility is bad, but since I just have my kids' car seats back there I removed the rear headrests. Much better.
4. The HVAC controls are backward from every other car I've owned!! Heat on the left, fan on the right?!

Don't get me wrong, I still love this car. Just a couple of head-scratchers though.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The silver "U" shaped trim piece around the radio just pries off. You could try removing it and see if it stops or maybe you'll be able to get a better handle on where it's coming from.
> 
> Here's a link to a site with pictures that shows how to remove the dash trim pieces.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Radio DVD GPS Navigation Installation Guide ( Mounting Instructions ) | OemCarGPS Blog


Careful there, that's an European Cruze, note how the center U trim doesn't have the TCM/Stabilitrak button on it? NA Cruizes have the button there and it's attached to the trim portion. Careful not to rip the wire out when removing the trim.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it just me or do the front seats not fully recline??

That drives my wife crazy


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

First real day that I needed to defrost the windows continuously and really annoying that the defrost vent is in the center of the windshield so only really heats up the driver's side wiper. By the time I got to work, the passenger side wiper had a huge buildup of ice on it...so much so that it was barely contacting the windshield. Also, the wiper fluid things are about a 1/3 of the way down on the hood so make sure you clean all the snow away from your hood or you'll have no fluid hitting the windshield. Last complaint...the rear defogger shuts off way too soon to do a proper job. Had to turn it back on numerous times. Minor stuff but still....


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

License plate rattles???.......... come on. 












Under $2 and enough to do every car in your club


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lmao @ the copter


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I added a plain chrome frame to the license plate and also have the rattle. I've learned that if I close the trunk carefully i get no rattle. I'm looking for a couple of rubber or plastic plugs to put into the lower bolt holes to stop the rattle.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

maven said:


> License plate rattles???.......... come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...a couple stick-on, felt, "feet" work fine too, and they come in white, black and brown colors.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

^^^ Yup, I would apply any sound damping material to the license plate and not the vehicle.


----------

